# Styrene brake wheels



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get some? I need 5 of them, been looking but have not found any. I am making 5 container cars and made a tool box on one end platform,and would like to put a brake wheel(like the USA car) assembly on the other end platform( I can make asembly)

Thanks for the help!!!!

tom h


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys sell plastic brake wheels on evilbay. Or try USA. Or Ozark has some nice white metal ones (I use these)


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom phone USA Trains,and ask for item R2060 Brake wheels. 10 in a pack, Cost $3.95
Rod


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Grandt Line has 1/24th scale brake wheels.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 04/14/2009 1:48 AM
Tom phone USA Trains,and ask for item R2060 Brake wheels. 10 in a pack, Cost $3.95
Rod




Grrr why didnt I think of this!! Ill order a couple bags of these tommorrow for random projects...go to www.charlesro.com i believe it is...$2.95 a bag for em on there. Same guy just cheaper thru the web I guess....lol

Rod,
Are these their standard brake wheels on most of their cars? Hopefully they work for what i need em for...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, I'm sure they are..........................However, I have just popped them a mail to confirm. I'll let you know.
You are right, there is a Dollar difference between the two sites. Strange








Rod


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

USA Trains is a large scale train manufacturer and has retail pricing only. 

Charles Ro is a store outlet in Malden, MA where trains in all guages are sold and includes LGB, Lionel, Life-like, and many others plus HO, N, O, g guage/scales.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

R2060 is for the American Series cars, not the Ultimate Series cars. I
suggest you call 781-322-6084 and talk to Mike Hurley in our parts dept. to
get exactly what you need. We do not sell at the Ontario show, we only
display our products, come by and say hello.

The reply arrived from USA Trains, seems like bad news I'm afraid. Sorry guys.
Rod


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom I keep getting mail undeliverable to your return address, please don't think I am ignoring you.
Rod


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Kidman had the # for the modern ones he has some in stock.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty have you got a link to Mikes site please?

Rod


----------

